# 52214 vs. 52224????



## kandigrl79 (Jun 16, 2011)

Scenario: Surgeon does a cystoscopic trasurethral resection of a lesion (.3cm) on the prostatic urethra. He passes a resectoscope thru the cystoscope to accomplish this.  I'm torn between 52214 and 52224. 52214 is the correct anatomical location (prostatic urethra), but states _fulguration_, and not resection. 52224 gives the right approach, but according to the 2011 coding companion is for resection of a _bladder_ lesion.  So...I'm torn, which of the two CPT codes would you use? OR, is there a completely different code out there that you would use? Help!


----------

